# Pork Butt Birthday Cook



## Greg Rempe (May 6, 2005)

My oldest daughter is turning 4 tomorrow...we are having a party and I currently have 17lbs of pork butt on the WSM...building temps right now...shooting for a 12pm finish.

Rubbed the butts with some Woo Sauce and Fatz PigPowder!!! =D> 

Also doing baked beans w/ chopped pork butt in it...hope it turns out ok!

I am taking pics as I go incase anyone wants to see...will post the starting pics later or tomorrow morning!  Still allot of work ot do to get ready!! :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 6, 2005)

Can't wait to see em Greg!

Make sure to post some of them sloppy little faces ! LOL


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan Greg. Be carefull with the beans, remember waht happened at Woodys!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 7, 2005)

Well, I awoke at 8am to find it had rained overnight...I am trying to bring the WSM back up to my target temp...it was hanging around 190 when I checked it...it is up to 210 now and climbing!

Starting pics to follow! :!:

*Starting butts*





*Homemade BBQ Sauce*





*Rubbed Butts*






*Just put on the WSM!!*


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2005)

ya know I've never put wors. on pork.  Do you find it flavors the bark or is it just something for the rub to hang on to?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2005)

Rempe those are some pretty big butts!!  I see you are using sand, good man!  For some reason I thought you used water?  Nice windbreak too!  What's the internal temp at?  They gonna be done on time or are you gonna have to foil???


----------



## DaleP (May 7, 2005)

Happy BD to her. May she have a great day, and you a great cook.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 7, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Rempe those are some pretty big butts!!  I see you are using sand, good man!  For some reason I thought you used water?  Nice windbreak too!  What's the internal temp at?  They gonna be done on time or are you gonna have to foil???



175* internal...I think it rained harder than I thought...some of the ash has caked in the fire ring choking the fire out a little...had to do some extra work, threw in more coal and hope it will fire back up.  If it gets stuck till 10am I will go in the oven to finish!  WSM @ 200* right now


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 7, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ya know I've never put wors. on pork.  Do you find it flavors the bark or is it just something for the rub to hang on to?



More to adhere the rub but I think it adds a little flavor too!! :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2xreeh8i]Rempe those are some pretty big butts!!  I see you are using sand, good man!  For some reason I thought you used water?  Nice windbreak too!  What's the internal temp at?  They gonna be done on time or are you gonna have to foil???



175* internal...I think it rained harder than I thought...some of the ash has caked in the fire ring choking the fire out a little...had to do some extra work, threw in more coal and hope it will fire back up.  If it gets stuck till 10am I will go in the oven to finish!  WSM @ 200* right now [/quote:2xreeh8i]

  Same thing happened to me in the competition...middle of the night I noticed temps dropping below 200 despite adding coals.  Then I noticed the ash not falling through the grates....took a stick a poked around a little bit, that helped.

   So I've got 2 coals grates perpendicular to each other to prevent smaller coals from falling....I'm think next time I'll just use one.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 7, 2005)

Pulled the butts around Noon...had to do a "Hot Squat" to break up the ash that caked together.  When I went to put the WSM back together I spilled some pork fat on the coals and boy did it start a smoking!!

Jst put the baked beans on...they came out of the fridge so I am allowing for a lnger cook on them as I have never done them cold before!

The butts looked good...sprayed them down with AJ a few times in the end to make sure the pork smoke didn't add a bad flavor...had a little bark and it tasted ok!

This will be my last post until the party is over and I can get the pics up!  Have a great day everyone...Sunny and 70 in Cleveland, Ohio!!!   =D>    =D>


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> ...had to do a "Hot Squat" to break up the ash that caked together.  When I went to put the WSM back together I spilled some pork fat on the coals and boy did it start a smoking!!


 [-X


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2005)

Pork smoke rules!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2005)

I've never understood the "Hot Squat", I've never had to ever attempt to do one.  Must be the Ohio smokers???


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2005)

Rempe had to do the 'Hot Squat' after going to Woodman's last weekend.


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Same thing happened to me in the competition...middle of the night I noticed temps dropping below 200 despite adding coals.  Then I noticed the ash not falling through the grates....took a stick a poked around a little bit, that helped.
> 
> So I've got 2 coals grates perpendicular to each other to prevent smaller coals from falling....I'm think next time I'll just use one.



Mr. Morgan (still not calling you Captain after the boat thing),
Don't ever use the double grate is you are using Kinsford.  All that ash will just sit there and choke your fire.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2005)

:faint:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2005)

Jersey BBQ said:
			
		

> I am just wondering how you guys are reading temps on your WSM's. Remote thermometers? Self installed gauges? Thanks...



I use a remote Maverick ET-73 through the dome vent.  Works great and I would highly recommnend it!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 8, 2005)

So here are the pics from beginning to end...these were probably the best butts I've done so far...even with the grease accident.  The beans *WERE AWESOME* and there were none left...I barely got a scoop full by the time I got around to the eats!

I sprayed with apple juice the last two hours and I thought it worked really good.  Also, I spayed AJ on the PP after I pulled it to keep it moist and it worked out well too!!

All in all it was a great party and the food was good too!!

HERE are the pics!! :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 8, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":121pqq1d]  Same thing happened to me in the competition...middle of the night I noticed temps dropping below 200 despite adding coals.  Then I noticed the ash not falling through the grates....took a stick a poked around a little bit, that helped.
> 
> So I've got 2 coals grates perpendicular to each other to prevent smaller coals from falling....I'm think next time I'll just use one.



Mr. Morgan (still not calling you Captain after the boat thing),
Don't ever use the double grate is you are using Kinsford.  All that ash will just sit there and choke your fire.[/quote:121pqq1d]



Why didn't you tell me that sooner!!?!??!???!?!

I could have been top 5 in the competition!!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 8, 2005)

Greg,

Everything looks great!  Happy Birthday to your daughter.  Glad to see that your in the cole slaw on PP sandwiches camp.  Great stuff!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 8, 2005)

Isn't it true that the bbq gods make your next cook's plateau take an extra hour if you eat pp w/out slaw on it?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Isn't it true that the bbq gods make your next cook's plateau take an extra hour if you eat pp w/out slaw on it?


That must be why mine always take 16 to 18 hours (and one cook took 23 hours!! )!!   

Lookin' good, Greg!


----------



## txpgapro (May 8, 2005)

I thougt the only way to eat PP or SP was with slaw.  But you do that in TX and everyone looks at you real wierd.  Then the ask things like "Wherez ya from boy, Tenasee, or Cantucky?"


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 8, 2005)

Tell em you're from Carolina and kick em in the nuts.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> I thougt the only way to eat PP or SP was with slaw.  But you do that in TX and everyone looks at you real wierd.  Then the ask things like "Wherez ya from boy, Tenasee, or Cantucky?"


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  and the accent' is on "Can" in "Cantucky"!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 8, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> I thougt the only way to eat PP or SP was with slaw.  But you do that in TX and everyone looks at you real wierd.  Then the ask things like "Wherez ya from boy, Tenasee, or Cantucky?"



I thought they looked at you wierd because you weren't eating beef!

Viva la slaw! (please do not take this as a pro-France political statement!) :grin:


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Tell em you're from Carolina and kick em in the nuts.


And While they're choking on their ____.  Eat another sanwich.  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2005)

Great looking pictures Greg! Looks like everybody was having a good time in the last picture. Happy Birthday to your daughter.


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2005)

I never realized Snow White looked like such a trollop.   
Just kidding Greg. 8-[


----------



## Shawn White (May 9, 2005)

Looks great Greg, wish I had received an invite!

Way to go bud! I bet you are a hero with your daughter and her friends for the awesome meal!


----------

